# College Station, TX Herf 15 December 2005



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Just letting you all know there will be a herf in College Station, TX on Thursday, 15 December 2005 at the Fox & Hound at 7pm. There will be a couple of members of CS there as well as some non-members (we CAN forgive them). Since this is the first time I will have organized such an event just ask for the "cigar group" when you come in. It will have to be in the upper part of the bar as the bottom part is restricted as far as smoking is concerned.

-CarpeDNA-


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I wish I could make it but gotta work that day and could not make it up there before about 10PM as that is a long drive from Sugarland.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

A buddy of mine from the university and I met with Jason over at Fox & Hound last night for a small get together. It sure was neat talking with someone who appreciates cigars instead of freezing my butt off alone on the back porch ostracized (sp?) from my family! It really isn't that bad but it was nice to hang out with other aficionados!

I learned a big lesson though- don't sit your group right in front of the big screen tv while an important basketball game is going on. In addition, right behind Jason was a girl that was coughing loudly when we were smoking and she even asked the waitress about us concerning the cigar smoke. Hello! We are in the smoking section! The funny part is that when we stopped smoking, the girl stopped coughing. Shortly thereafter she whipped out a cigarette and started smoking herself!

Anyway, we had a great time and will be getting together soon. We also talked of making a road trip down to Houston for their regular get together!

-CarpeDNA


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Is that sports bar just north of Texas Ave on University Dr in a strip center still around? I remember that place having really nice leather couches and individual TVs for each sitting section. They also use to allow cigars in there. Might be a good place to meet for a smoke.

Then again, that was 6 years ago.


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Oops! Just a day late. My wife and I are taking the kids to see the "Million Lights of Christmas" or something like that tonight. Everyone tells me its a sight you gotta see.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys! Yes, Fox & Hound is still there just where you described. It is on University Avenue close to and on the same side of the street as the Albertson's. Next time I may get us a place in the upper section away from the huge tv and the crowd.

As far as the Christmas Lights go- yes they are cool. There really are millions of lights. You can either drive through or go on a "hay ride" which is a flat cart towed by a truck. It is kinda nice because to go on the hayride you park, get out, stand by the fire, get hot chocolate, meet Santa, etc. Otherwise, you drive up to the lady, she takes your money, and you drive through in your own car. It would be good if you didn't like the cold.

We may be getting together over the Christmas break so I will notify here.

-CarpeDNA-


----------

